# First Open House



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Had our first open house today. The Utah Garden Model Railroad Society drove over to watch trains and have a potluck. It was just a hop, skip and a jump for them (240 miles one way). Been raining here forever it seems. Rain stopped when they arrived and started again when they left. When we visited the railway first thing this morning the draw (ninety five feet long) was flooded. Took the shop vac out and emptied 150 gallons of water to a different part of the yard. We were both covered in mud but the trains ran fine for the open house. Everyone had a good time.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't make it out Ron.. I really wanted to come.. Maybe we can set up a time later in the summer that I can come out for a visit...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry I didn't make it today Ron. Didn't get in till late last night and had the opportunity to sleep a bit this morning.. Also, had to keep an eye on the boy today.. Maybe I'll hitch a ride with Shad in a couple of weeks..


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Ron, We have a Great good time your open house train meeting. My UP Turbine did a hard working pulling your cars! But the Turbine breakdown again. It the Fourth one of the motor block did have WIRE disconnection! so i gotta fix it really to go again.

Check out this Video UP turbine on Spring Creek Valley Railroad 2009.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Good movie, thanks for posting.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Holly and Ron we did not make it. someday...


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Had two more club members, Paul and Linda Smith, visit today from Ogden Utah. They arrived about one and left about seven. Lots of train talk got done.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad it went well Ron, maybe someday......


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

Glad it went well!! I remember my first open house in the summer of 1994. Perfect weather the day before, all trains running well. Morning of the open house we must have gotten 3-4" of rain!! Flooded one of the tracks, but the other one was OK. Folks showed up and we had a lot of fun, but I was busier than a one legged man at a butt kicking contest. Finally figured it out that when I host an open house, I need to have operators!!


----------

